# Snake's Swiftness, Mass: Better than Fireball?



## kyonu (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, so I have this level 6 sorcerer, who just got there, and I get 1 (woohoo!) level 3 spell. My D&D buddies (Which most of are melee combatants in this campaign) are yelling at me to take Fireball, but I said to hold on, I wanna look at spells. They kinda rolled their eyes and we left for the night (end of session level). 

So I was looking at the Spell Compendium, and there was this spell called Snake's Swiftness, Mass, which allows all allies within medium range, in a 20ft. radius burst take an extra attack in melee or range. Assuming that's a 40-foot circle (40ft diameter is the circumference of a 20ft radius), all allies within that 40ft blob take an extra attack?

Wow. If that IS the case, then that begs the other question: Supposing I get 3 heavy melee hitters in that bubble, who deal an average of 20+ damage, wouldn't that be much better than Fireball?

I know Fireball has a longer range, has a pretty powerful AOE, an ignites anything that can be ignited (which btw is cool), but the damage is maximised at 36 damage, minus any resistances. My main melee partner deals 20+ damage average, and on a critical (17-20 on a scythe) deals 80+ damage, and the other around just 20+ regardless. Wouldn't Snake's Swiftness technically be a better option versus three or less enemies?

I would like feedback on the spells combined, since I'm probably going to take Fireball next level anyways. (Or a better Invisibility, so I can buff the party AND do melee)

Thanks!


----------



## Ahnehnois (Mar 2, 2010)

Haste also grants an extra attack (albeit only if they full attack) and grants other bonuses and lasts several rounds. I'd say that's a better spell for most purposes.

The overall question of enhancement vs. damage depends on your party. If you have a large party of decent fighters (or there are summoned creatures/animal companions/etc.), then enhancement is good. If you have a  small party that can't deal damage, fireball is better. It sounds like you have a party that would benefit from being hasted/swifted.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd go for Haste because it provides an extra attack on a full attack, plus many other options.

Incidentally, are you in need of a sorcerer guide?

Or perhaps some overpowered sorcerer builds?

Edit: The Tangled Web is down, so I offer this Myth Weavers character sheet.


----------



## Corsair (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm leery of taking spells for a sorcerer that are only useful in certain situations, especially as your first spell of a new level.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 2, 2010)

Haste is better in almost every way unless it's an extremely short combat.

Snake's Switness, Mass is generally a spell I only use as a Druid, who get it at level 2 and don't have spells like fireball or haste to compete with it for the slot.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 2, 2010)

You should post your entire spell and feat list so we can go over it. You get more than just a new third level spell at level 6.

You can trade out a first level spell for another one, and you learn a new cantrip, plus you get a feat.

Now about Haste:

The stated benefits are one attack at highest BaB as part of a full attack action, a +30 enhancement bonus to all modes of movement (to a maximum twice double the normal movement speed) a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. 

The extra attack and bonus to attack is good. +30 movement is good, especially since armor cuts down your movement. It also gives +12 to jump check, which means if you have to move over rough terrain, leap across roof tops, or anything else while wearing armor, it becomes much easier. And it lasts for rounds/level, so you can do other stuff while it contributes to damage. The cumulative damage will probably be more than that of a fireball, and you won't have to cast it round after round.

It also counters Slow, which can be crippling for melee characters.


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 2, 2010)

Normally, I'd say at level 6 fireball's a better choice. It's usually at higher levels that spells like haste are really a better choice.

But if your buddies really dish out 20+ average damage consistently (I wonder how?!), things might be different.

Then there's only two potential advantages of fireball over snake's swiftness/haste:
1) range: fireball has an incredible range. I've seen combats that were decided before the enemies came into combat range. Naturally, this won't be of any use to you if you're mainly dungeon-crawling. But it's a big plus if you regularly have wilderness encounters.

2) energy type damage: fire's about the weakest energy type but at least it's _something_ that's different from regular, weapon-type damage. It's good against foes with high DR. So, unless you already have other ways to deal energy type damage, fireball isn't bad (especially with a feat to change the energy type to, say, acid).


----------



## Aran Thule (Mar 2, 2010)

Im also backing the vote for Haste, longer duration, more utility, no chance of friendly fire incidents.
At 6th level you will be doing on average 21 damage, thats 10 on a save or less if they have any resistance.
As for access to fire damage, imo take scorching ray and next level you will be doing two rays worth 4d6 each with it.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> Haste also grants an extra attack (albeit only if they full attack) and grants other bonuses and lasts several rounds. I'd say that's a better spell for most purposes.
> 
> The overall question of enhancement vs. damage depends on your party. If you have a large party of decent fighters (or there are summoned creatures/animal companions/etc.), then enhancement is good. If you have a small party that can't deal damage, fireball is better. It sounds like you have a party that would benefit from being hasted/swifted.




See, I thought about Haste aswell... And actually, I would put up in the same boat as Snake's Swiftness, Mass, mainly because you need to be in a full-attack action to make good use of it. So they're both fully situational, 'specially since my DM likes when things move around.

Anyways, as someone stated above, here is a list of the spells I currently have. Note: This build is based on staying out of combat as much as possible, and buffing the party. I'm using spells that I found in the Spell Compendium, PHB, and Complete Arcane.

Level 0:
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Read Magic
Resistance
Daze
Touch of Fatigue
Prestigiditation

Level 1:
Expeditious Retreat, Swift
Nerveskitter
Ray of Clumsiness
Orb of Fire, Lesser

Level 2:
Slapping Hand
Phantasmal Assailants (Extra Slot feat, Complete Arcane)
Invisibility
Snake's Swiftness (Extra Spell feat, Complete Arcane)

Level 3:
Snake's Swiftness

Now, unfortunately Orb of Fire, Lesser has to stay there, because I've used it in the last campaign, and the DM is letting me test certain spells since I JUST got use of the Spell Compendium. But if I use a spell in the game, it's permanently a spell. Same goes for Invisibility.

Now, aside from those two, I have Ray of Clumsiness and Phantasmal Assailants as Dex damagers, since on a high roll they can kill most enemies at this level. (17 dex damage, Assailants allows this to drop below 1) If I'm mistaken on the dropping below 1 part, please let me know!

Otherwise, he's based on dealing damage through party members, thus the snake's swiftness (which is still up for grabs), giving them better Initiative, slapping hand to cause Attacks of opportunities, Expeditious Retreat, Swift to get my weakling ass outta there (15 AC and only 36 HP!)



			
				Jhaelen said:
			
		

> But if your buddies really dish out 20+ average damage consistently (I wonder how?!), things might be different.



Indeed, well, the DM is letting us use whatever WotC D&D 3.5 d20 version race out there. My guys are using some pretty whacky stuff, like the main damage dealer, a Naga from the Warcraft d20 system. (All classes need to be D&D 3.5 tho) I am using a Bloodelf, but unfortunately he has no major abilities for spells and the like; just a better Elf basically.



			
				Aran Thule said:
			
		

> As for access to fire damage, imo take scorching ray and next level you will be doing two rays worth 4d6 each with it.



Had planned on getting it next level, actually, when it really becomes useful.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 2, 2010)

Ray of Clumsiness, just as Ray of Enfeeblement, is a dex penalty, NOT damage.  It cannot kill or paralyze anyone, cannot reduce dex below 1, and multiple castings do not stack, they overlap.

Don't recall the other spell, if it really does dex damage, then yes.  I don't think you can even lower the dex with ray of clumsiness to make it easier to dex damage them to 0.  I think as a penalty, it should be applied after the actual ability score is determined.  So...say you get a -10 dex penalty on someone with dex 14.  You then deal 5 actual dex damage with the assailants spell.  His dex is 14, you did 5 damage, now it's 9.  The penalty kicks in last, lowering it, but not below 1, as per the spell description.  As opposed to the interpration that the penalty applies first as if the guy has dex 4 and you're then doing 5 damage and reducing him to 0, which I think is wrong.

If you're just now hitting level 6...I thought Extra Spell and Extra slot could only be used on a spell level up to one below the highest spell level you can currently cast, maybe i'm mistaken.  In any case, not to criticize you or anything, but...I would have made different choices...


----------



## kyonu (Mar 2, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Ray of Clumsiness, just as Ray of Enfeeblement, is a dex penalty, NOT damage. It cannot kill or paralyze anyone, cannot reduce dex below 1, and multiple castings do not stack, they overlap.
> 
> Don't recall the other spell, if it really does dex damage, then yes. I don't think you can even lower the dex with ray of clumsiness to make it easier to dex damage them to 0. I think as a penalty, it should be applied after the actual ability score is determined. So...say you get a -10 dex penalty on someone with dex 14. You then deal 5 actual dex damage with the assailants spell. His dex is 14, you did 5 damage, now it's 9. The penalty kicks in last, lowering it, but not below 1, as per the spell description. As opposed to the interpration that the penalty applies first as if the guy has dex 4 and you're then doing 5 damage and reducing him to 0, which I think is wrong.
> 
> If you're just now hitting level 6...I thought Extra Spell and Extra slot could only be used on a spell level up to one below the highest spell level you can currently cast, maybe i'm mistaken. In any case, not to criticize you or anything, but...I would have made different choices...




Yeah, I thought so on the Dex, which is why I asked. Any suggestions of replacement? 

Also on the feats, it allows you to choose spells, but our DM said we didn't have to choose right away, so I was allowed to hold off until I got to level 3 spells, to choose 2nd level. The feat states "a spell with a level one under the highest current maximum spell leve" which is 3, so 2 is the highest under maximum. So when I hit level 6, I was able to choose not only the extra slot feat, but pick the spell for Extra Spell, which I got at level 3, and then  Extra Slot which I just got, before choosing spells.

Anyways, as you said, you woulda picked better choices... what are some better options I can use? Remember, I'm trying to stick with the whole "buff party, stay out of combat" type thing, as I'm going to use them for damage. If there are no other options, sure,  a damaging spell isn't bad, but they aren't the priority for the build.

Thanks!


----------



## Dandu (Mar 2, 2010)

> See, I thought about Haste as well... And actually, I would put up in the  same boat as Snake's Swiftness, Mass, mainly because you need to be in a  full-attack action to make good use of it. So they're both fully  situational, 'specially since my DM likes when things move around.



Haste is less situational than Snake's Swiftness.

It looks like you blew two feat slots on Extra Slot and Extra Spell. Extra slot just gives you an extra spell slot, not a spell. As is your current build is illegal because you've used the feat incorrectly.

I'd ask your DM for a rebuild. And get rid of Extra Slot and Extra Spell. There are much better options available.



> Anyways, as you said, you woulda picked better choices... what are some better options I can use?



Fly
Dispel Magic
Great Thunderclap
Shivering Touch
Hold Person
Ray of Exhaustion
Stinking Cloud


----------



## kyonu (Mar 2, 2010)

Dandu said:


> Haste is less situational than Snake's Swiftness.
> 
> It looks like you blew two feat slots on Extra Slot and Extra Spell. Extra slot just gives you an extra spell slot, not a spell. As is your current build is illegal because you've used the feat incorrectly.




As I looked it up, you are correct, but Extra Slot is a feat I just chose, so it can be replaced without a rebuild. Extra Spell would indeed give me an extra spell tho, would it not?

Also, what better options would you have? I'm in mind for Quicken Spell, but that won't be fully useful until I reach level 4 spells...


----------



## Dandu (Mar 2, 2010)

Sculpt Spell
Versatile Spellcaster
Fell Drain Spell
Empower Spell

I'd learn Haste, select Fell Drain spell, read the rules on negative levels, and swap Expeditious Retreat for Magic Missile.

And petition the DM to rebuild further. Have you looked at the retraining rules in the PHB2? Retraining a feat only takes 2 weeks and 50 gp. Or perhaps you could use diplomacy to convince him that you didn't know what you were doing earlier.

Anyways, just some general advice: Don't pick redundant spells, and prestige class out of sorcerer as soon as possible.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're talking about sheer power, you can't beat _haste_, as others have said.

On the other hand, if you're talking about an interesting spell that lets you engage tactically and doesn't forfeit much in the way of raw power, I say go with _mass snake's swiftness_.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 3, 2010)

Dandu said:


> and prestige class out of sorcerer as soon as possible.




Curious tho. I've seen many good PrC classes, but which ones would be best for a support sorcerer?



			
				Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> If you're talking about sheer power, you can't beat _haste_, as others have said.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're talking about an interesting spell that lets you engage tactically and doesn't forfeit much in the way of raw power, I say go with _mass snake's swiftness_.




Yeah, can't wait until level 7... I get both! (Obviously different uses. Maybe just use Haste and Fireball.)


----------



## Dandu (Mar 4, 2010)

The short version of it is:
Dweomerkeeper
Incantatrix
Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil
Mage of the Arcane Order
Sand Shaper
Fatespinner (4 levels)

There's an entire section devoted to answering that question in my guide (seriously, it's approximately three centimeters, or two inches for those of you non-metrically inclined) below the text you are reading).


----------



## shadyizok (Mar 4, 2010)

If you really like to just cast support spells maybe the warweaver class from heroes of battle is worth a look. Be wary though, you give up a spellcasting lvl for it!


----------



## kyonu (Mar 4, 2010)

shadyizok said:


> If you really like to just cast support spells maybe the warweaver class from heroes of battle is worth a look. Be wary though, you give up a spellcasting lvl for it!




I'm currently still rummaging through Dandu's list, but I would take a look at Warweaver... I just have no access to that book. Is there an online source that I can view with that class?


----------



## Dandu (Mar 4, 2010)

No.

War Weaver is not mentioned in my guide, but it is still awesome.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

Turns out a friend of mine has the book, and he took a quick scan and e-mailed it to me. you are right, the War Weaver is indeed awesome, and I have found I want to travel down that path.

Question tho, it has a restriction of "level 3 arcane spells", does that mean I need to be level 7 (Because I wouldn't have "already known level 3 spells") or level 6, because I get level 3 spells at that level?


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

You qualify at level 6, but have to be level 7 to take your first level in the class.

If you use an early entry method, such as Versatile Spellcaster + Heighten Spell, then you can qualify at level 4 and get in at level 5, unless there are other restrictions.

Note: The early entry trick is stated to work in the FAQ.


----------



## shadyizok (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad you found a prestige class that works for you. Let me know how it works out (I've got a wizard5/warweaver1 going on myself).


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

Dandu said:


> You qualify at level 6, but have to be level 7 to take your first level in the class.
> 
> If you use an early entry method, such as Versatile Spellcaster + Heighten Spell, then you can qualify at level 4 and get in at level 5, unless there are other restrictions.
> 
> Note: The early entry trick is stated to work in the FAQ.




Well you still require Enlarge Spell feat to qualify for the class, which I assume I will be getting at level 6 anyways, just to go into that class... Is there a tricky way to bypass that anywhere? Being an Elf (via RP reasons) and not human, I don't get 2 feats at first level, so that leaves me with 3 feats total, 1st, 3rd and 6th. (Of course, if that's not correct, let me know.)

Otherwise, I should be good to go. I had enough skill points to put 6 into Craft (Weave), and I was able to retrain my feats into Versatile Spellcaster + Heighten Spell... But if I can't get it because of the Enlarge Spell requirement, I can just gain Enlarge Spell, lose the combo-feats and take two more that are more useful. Any ideas?

@shadyizok: No problo. I'm playin' him saturday night, I'll see how it turns out! (If I can get into that PrC that is.)


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

You have three feats. Why can't you get Versatile Spellcaster, Heighten Spell, and Enlarge spell?

If you want more feats, there's always... *THE DARK CHAOS SHUFFLE*!


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

Dandu said:


> You have three feats. Why can't you get Versatile Spellcaster, Heighten Spell, and Enlarge spell?
> 
> If you want more feats, there's always... *THE DARK CHAOS SHUFFLE*!




That was kind of my point. I get the third feat at 6th level, which is the level I just leveled up to. Are you normally able to select the feat before the class?

EDIT: Besides, DM specifically stated at the beginning of the game. "Anything goes, just no Dark Chaos motherf****** spells feat combo s***." Ha, guess he knows about it then.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

Feat and class choice occur at the same time, as far as I know. If you pushed me, then I'd say class comes first.

You should be able to pull off Versatile Spellcaster, Heighten Spell, and Enlarge Spell as a level 6 Elven sorcerer unless you can't rebuild that far.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

I can rebuild all my feats, but that would still mean I'm a level 6 sorcerer, but a 0-level War Weaver. In that case, I'll get Enlarge Spell, and a couple other more useful feats, and not worry about getting into the class a level early.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

Good call.

Versatile Spellcaster and Heighten Spell are still good choices though.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

Infact, I may replace Heighten Spell with Empower Spell, that way I can give 3 allies (4 when I hit level 8) +7 initiative at the beginning of each combat. (including myself)

Nerveskitter + Empower Spell (5 + 1/2 (2) = 7) + War Weaver's "Eldritch Tapestry" since Nerveskitter has a "target," not a touch, and is a beneficiary spell. Hmmm, the possibilities with this class are endless...

EDIT: Nix that, Empower Spell would mean it'd be a third-level spell, which means I can't cast it through the Tapestry... Regardless, +5 init for 4 party members is still pretty intense. (And as a swift action, so I can easily do more stuff for that round.)


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 5, 2010)

Dandu said:


> Feat and class choice occur at the same time, as far as I know. If you pushed me, then I'd say class comes first.




In any case, you should b able to use a feat gained that level to enter a prestige class.  Unlike with say...casting level x spells, the gaining of the feat is completely independent of gaining a class level.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

Possibly.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

You raise a good argument, Streamofthesky... And I will build the character likewise. I will bring it up with the DM on Saturday, and if he says "no", then no big deal.

But thanks for the info--if this works, a 2nd level War Weaver won't even need Haste OR Mass Snakes Swiftness... I could receive Fireball, then use Snakes Swiftness via the Tapestry, affecting all the persons I'd like it to affect, and then be able to still do other things.

Thanks a lot for the help guys.  I'll let you know how tomorrow pans out if I can actually play with this guy.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

Fireball... Eh...

I mean, you have a bunch of fighters. Fireball is a large AoE spell. This cannot end well.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 5, 2010)

Dandu said:


> Fireball... Eh...
> 
> I mean, you have a bunch of fighters. Fireball is a large AoE spell. This cannot end well.




Yeah...

I'm not sure if you're still using a sorcerer as in the opening post or have switched to wizard now, but if you absolutely need a blastng spell that's multitarget, Wings of Flurry from Races of the Dragon is sorc-only.  It does d6/CL force damage, reflex half.  Has a sizeable radius burst from the caster, and does not harm allies.  It also has no listed damage dice cap, though I would limit it based on the dice cap by spell level table in the DMG.  So...pretty rocking spell, unfortunately it's level 4.  

In the meantime, consider Manyjaws from spell compendium.  It's also d6/level force damage, reflex half, except ech set of jaws is contributing each d6, and you can divvy them up between targets as you please.  Sort of weak damage, granted, but it a) again, gives you the control to not nuke your friends; b) can be maintained by concentration for up to 3 rounds, so it potentially can do a lot; c) it's force damage!


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

Wings of Flurry is supposed to be uncapped. And no, it's not overpowered. It's just that pretty much all other blasting spells are underpowered, since they get less relevant as you level up. (In contrast, a well balanced spell such as Haste is a decent spell to cast even at high level combat. And a broken spell like Polymorph... you want to cast all the time for everything, ever.)

Incidentally, if you take Manyjaws, pick up the skill trick Swift Concentration.

Also, I've been thinking about Mass Snake's Swiftness. I think it's good, but best used if combat tends to be highly mobile. Otherwise, you're better off with Haste.


----------



## shadyizok (Mar 5, 2010)

If you go into warweaver make sure you pick up fly and greater invisibility at a certain point. Nothing says your ready to fight quite like a entire party of invisible fighter types with 3D movement!


----------



## kyonu (Mar 5, 2010)

shadyizok said:


> If you go into warweaver make sure you pick up fly and greater invisibility at a certain point. Nothing says your ready to fight quite like a entire party of invisible fighter types with 3D movement!




Oh believe me, I went through all t he possibilities like that.  I'm going to have mucho funo when I get to 4th level War Weaver. (which will be the level that I CAN select Greater Invisibility)

I plan on getting Haste or Snake's Swiftness at next level (which will be me getting 3rd level spells, since War Weaver nixes the first level's spell progression), depending on how the DM plays, then Wings of Flurry incase enemies get too close to me. "Get away! BAM dazed!"


----------



## Dandu (Mar 5, 2010)

HM. You'll probably want Haste so as to avoid having both Snake's Swiftness and the Mass version.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 6, 2010)

with the War Weaver tapestry, I don't need the Mass snake's swiftness; the Snake's Swiftness regular would be a better option. Have Haste in the Weave to bomb at the beginning of combat, but only after my allies are in full-attack position.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 6, 2010)

You want to cast haste after everyone is in full attack position so they can get the full attack benefits, but keep in mind that the enemy may change position before your friends get to act. Only do it if your friends go immediately after you cast, otherwise you're better off having haste at the beginning of combat.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 6, 2010)

Incidentally, those character sheets that were previously online are now functioning again.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 7, 2010)

Aight, well I played last night with this spell. Unfortunately I was unable to use War Weaver, because the DM doesn't like pre-req combos like that apparantly... (Unfortunately I won't be playing that game anymore, at least for a few months, cuz he was caught breaking parol and got jail time. Oh well.) 

But on the topic subject, Snake's Swiftness I found to be WAY more useful than fireball with the amount of players in the party. 6 other combatants besides myself, all with a melee or ranged attack. If it werent for Snakes Swiftness Mass, we probably would have lost the fight, cuz I popped it twice. (One player and a horse got eaten, by the plant things we were fighting; luckily they survived because of the spell, allowing everyone to get their final attack.)

So in my opinion, versus a random amount of enemies, Fireball falls prone to a more powerful spell such as Snake's Swiftness, Mass. Fireball is great versus an incoming group of known enemies and the like, but dangerous in combat.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 7, 2010)

kyonu said:


> Aight, well I played last night with this spell. Unfortunately I was unable to use War Weaver, because the DM doesn't like pre-req combos like that apparantly... (Unfortunately I won't be playing that game anymore, at least for a few months, cuz he was caught breaking parol and got jail time. Oh well.)



Are you absolutely sure you should be... playing with this DM?


----------



## kyonu (Mar 8, 2010)

Dandu said:


> Are you absolutely sure you should be... playing with this DM?




Truthfully, I didn't know he was this kind of guy. He's nice and calm, which most DMs are not. 

Regardless, he was playing things by the book most of the time (multiple other people are the same way; unfortunately it sometimes ends gaming sessions with "this is how its supposed to be!") But the point at hand stands: when you're with multiple melee/ranged characters, Snake's Swiftness, Mass is a better spell.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 8, 2010)

kyonu said:


> But the point at hand stands: when you're with multiple melee/ranged characters, Snake's Swiftness, Mass is a better spell.




Melee, it depends.  Ranged, they will always be better off with haste, unless the combat ends before they get another turn.  An archer can basically make a full attack every single round if he wants.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 8, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Melee, it depends.  Ranged, they will always be better off with haste, unless the combat ends before they get another turn.  An archer can basically make a full attack every single round if he wants.




Works wonders with Warlocks and their eldritch blast, however.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 8, 2010)

kyonu said:


> Truthfully, I didn't know he was this kind of guy. He's nice and calm, which most DMs are not.



Just want to make sure you can keep posting on these boards.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what that's supposed to mean, and I probably don't want to. I prefer to not talk about issues with real-life antics when it doesn't pertain to either the subject or the game itself.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 8, 2010)

kyonu said:


> Works wonders with Warlocks and their eldritch blast, however.




Wait, that's a spell-like ability, I don't think that works, actually.


----------



## kyonu (Mar 8, 2010)

isn't it considered a ranged attack? Snakes Swiftness affects melee and range, but would a spell-like ability make a difference?


----------

